# Seeking bowsprit tortoises (Chersina angulata)



## chelonologist (Jun 8, 2008)

I remember seeing Chersina available a few years ago, but I haven't seen any in quite some time. Does anyone know of any breeders?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 9, 2008)

There are 2 pair for sale on kingsnake right now at $5,000 a pair 

Danny


----------



## Barb92083 (Jun 12, 2008)

chelonologist said:


> I remember seeing Chersina available a few years ago, but I haven't seen any in quite some time. Does anyone know of any breeders?



I saw an add on Kingsnake the guy had 2 pair


----------

